# AliExpress



## CashKat88 (4/2/20)

Hi Guys i just want to find out if anybody here has ordered from aliexpress, i see delivery is 38- 50 days from singapore mail and its free, has anybody had experience using this service because i would like to order an Expromizer V4 from there, they selling at $18.00 with free shipping, seems like a great deal since there is nowhere to get an Expromizer V4 here


----------



## Humbolt (4/2/20)

I buy from them all the time. Shipping is ridiculously slow. Sometimes the package arrives quickly, then SAPO is the holdup. One of my packages have been to SAPO in JHB, to SAPO in CT, then back to JHB in the same day! It is now back on its way to China. Also with the current situation in China, it would probably affect shipping times as well I presume. I think mostly SAPO are usually the biggest delay when it comes to shipping.
The one time I didn't receive a package, I opened a dispute and got my money back in 7 days. Just be sure to renew your purchase protection as well if your package is delayed.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (4/2/20)

I have the same experience as @Humbolt. Shipping is extremely slow so I often buy silly things that I don’t really need, cellphone cases etc. that way I’m not in a hurry to get it and just take it as: it’ll get here when it gets here . SAPO is hopeless as usual, I’ve lost a few packages but it’s not the sellers fault, solely SAPO. The buyer protection steps in and you get a refund if you don’t receive your package so if you’re willing to wait 1.5-2 months then I’ll say go for it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (4/2/20)

Only good service from AliExpress. Better than Fasttech even. Some packages arrive soon, others take more than a month, but service is good. Received a broken digital clock once and they immediately shipped a new one with better packaging. Only thing that bothers me from them, is that they don't consolidate items into one package as they are like Amazon. Different shops for different items. They all ship independently. Other than that, they're great.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Humbolt (4/2/20)

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...warns-of-delayed-mail-due-to-coronavirus.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88 (4/2/20)

Humbolt said:


> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...warns-of-delayed-mail-due-to-coronavirus.html


Yeah I'll probably wait till month end, sure China should be back up and running by then

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Humbolt (4/2/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Yeah I'll probably wait till month end, sure China should be back up and running by then
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


One of the stores I use just messaged me and said they are back to work on Feb 10. Problem is, there will be a HUGE backlog of packages sitting in wharehouses waiting to be shipped...with the cheap packages carrying the lowest priority. it's likely lots will be lost in the chaos.


----------



## Timwis (4/2/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Hi Guys i just want to find out if anybody here has ordered from aliexpress, i see delivery is 38- 50 days from singapore mail and its free, has anybody had experience using this service because i would like to order an Expromizer V4 from there, they selling at $18.00 with free shipping, seems like a great deal since there is nowhere to get an Expromizer V4 here


Yes, with them it's best to order but then forget so don't keep thinking will it arrive today etc because it can take a long time. Even when i have free tracking postage i have learned never to track it.

As long as you can do that then it's the best value for money place to buy things. Sometimes you can be surprised and it turns up quickly but the good thing is it always does turn up eventually. PS in my experience although delivery can be very slow they are covering their backsides with the it can take up to 50 days, it might seem it takes that long at times but it's not that slow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88 (4/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Yes, with them it's best to order but then forget so don't keep thinking will it arrive today etc because it can take a long time. Even when i have free tracking postage i have learned never to track it.
> 
> As long as you can do that then it's the best value for money place to buy things. Sometimes you can be surprised and it turns up quickly but the good thing is it always does turn up eventually. PS in my experience although delivery can be very slow they are covering their backsides with the it can take up to 50 days, it might seem it takes that long at times but it's not that slow!


Yeah i don't mind the wait, i do want the RTA but not in such a hurry, wish i could buy the damn thing in South Africa, would have been here tomorrow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964 (3/11/20)

zadiac said:


> Only good service from AliExpress. Better than Fasttech even. Some packages arrive soon, others take more than a month, but service is good. Received a broken digital clock once and they immediately shipped a new one with better packaging. Only thing that bothers me from them, is that they don't consolidate items into one package as they are like Amazon. Different shops for different items. They all ship independently. Other than that, they're great.


I agree FastTech are seriously hopeless now. Their prices and customer service used to be good but lately not so much. Nightmare to deal with if packages are damaged in transit. They run around in circles with excuses trying to not refund or replace hoping you give up your claim in the end. Looking at fasttech reviews this sentiment seems to be global now.

I like the policy of Aliexpress that if the package and contents are damaged or lost you get a refund quite easily. My understanding is that the actual vendor only gets paid by Aliexpress after you have received the goods and have indicated that you are satisfied with it. I have not had a single problem with Aliexpress buying from them quite extensively for months now. Always better to check the actual vendor feedback and making sure it's not a cloned product as well before purchasing. But then again I've bought clones that looked like and quality was the exact same as an original. It would not surprise me with Chinese policies if the products came from the same factory being produced originally.
Shipping can take a long time but my understanding are that these are mostly problems at SA customs and SA post office.

Prices are really good I attach two examples of attys for info only. These reviews from within SA are quite useful as well. But isolated experiences might not be everybody's experience in the real world. The culprit seems to be in SA again being SA customs and SA post.
It looks like they still ship to SA but I am not 100% sure of that being located in AU 

https://www.needyinsight.co.za/aliexpress-south-africa/

https://www.quora.com/How-can-I-fast-ship-to-South-Africa-on-AliExpress

If it's really cheap as compared to local AU prices and not urgently needed I buy from Aliexpress now.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

